
Autonomous cars will do more than drive you around - jv22222
https://www.engadget.com/2019/05/11/hitting-the-books-autonomous-cars-robot-take-the-wheel/
======
mailslot
I can imagine cars that choose routes that are “optimized” for partners of the
manufacturer. Considering a new big screen TV? Well, let’s make sure you pass
by Best Buy on your way home everyday until you do. Dinner time? Why not drive
right past the Carl’s Jr. drive through?

The opportunities for advertising are amazing, since you can place the
consumer RIGHT at the locations they’re most likely to make an impulse
purchase.

Who’d opt into something like that? lol. Most of America.

------
jv22222
Not mentioned in the article. I can imagine using my self driving car as a new
mobile work office with a great view for calls and coding.

That’s something I love about trains too, just coding away as awesome scenery
moves along outside the window.

